# Any Budlight Results?



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Anybody know anything yet?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

52lb for King, think Dusty and hiscrew were 2nd in agg. with a little over 13lb . We are (Fisheye48 and Collin and myself) areleading flounder and 3rd in red but dont expecteither to last long. hard day of fishing. Ton of people at weight im going home and going to bed.


----------



## Gixxer2202 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hereare some pics from the scales.


----------



## Gixxer2202 (Jan 2, 2008)

And a few more.....


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

jeremy houge and his team won first place inshore


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *kingling (6/27/2009)*jeremy houge and his team won first place inshore


Yep me Jeremy and Brad fished on my boat. Had a good time


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (6/27/2009)*jeremy houge and his team won first place inshore


Yea ... just got a call from Bamboo B-rad saying he, Jeremy Hogue Wild & Travis won the inshore. Well done guys!!! The hat is off. :clap


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats to Brad, Jeremy and Travis on the Inshore.

Byrddog won king.

But my boy, my buddy Brad Sauers (Tide In Knots) took second with a two-man crew on a 19-foot Palm Beach.

Hell yeah!

Great job to the tournament directors, Mark, Marc and of course Christopher Q Phillips. Without them, and the few other serious TDs around town, y'all wouldn't have a thing to bitch about.oke

And by oke I mean :moon


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Byrd Dog and Tied in Knots! Love seeing small boats at the top. 

Saw you come Brad, we were out fun fishing on the Luhrs........man you guys should have seen him pushing that Palm Beach, I can't tell you how many times that Palm Beach just launched out of the water!Nice job Brad and congrats again.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Huge congrats to Byrd Dog, Tide in Knots, Miss Lynda, Bow Down, and my Dinghy!!! All great teams with great guys on board!!!! Congrats to all of the teams that came to the scales.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>KING MACKEREL 
1ST BYRD DOG 52.53 
2ND TIDE IN KNOTS 44.59 
3RD MISS LYNDA 43.2 
4TH INSTIGATOR 41.81 
5TH BOWDOWN 41.78 
6TH INTENSE 40.43 
7TH REEL CRAZY 39.65 
8TH KC'S CREEL 39.41 
9TH MY DINGHY 36.55 
10TH REEL PLANNING 33.67 

SMALL BOAT 

1ST ROCKETMAN 35.05 
2ND STRIKE TWO 34.06 
3RD LATERALINE 31.68 

MYSTERY WEIGHT - 30.17 LBS. 
TIDE IN KNOTS 29.95


----------



## R. Long (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats to Travis & crew for winning the inshore division... Better watch em' the boys can fish


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

what happened to airborne?


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

We had 3rd place trout for a while 3.89lbTeam Wildcard but got beat out at the very end of the tournament but it was a funand aloooonnnnggg exausting day maybe next year congrates to the team that won it my hats off to yall that was one (HUGE!!) trout...:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *LATERALINE (6/29/2009)*what happened to airborne?


I heard that they didn't make the scales on time.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 27, 2007)

We caught a45lb king on thursday prefishing, I guess we used up all of our luck on that day.We did have a34-36 lb AJ that we probally should have weighed. We had agreat time, thanks to the budlight guys and all the anglers fishing the tournament. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Travis& Jeremy...congrats! Well done! 

Chad andI are still newbies at this live bait thing! We did have a fun day catching over 30+ fish! Chad hooked a nice 4-4.5lb trout first thing in the morning,...but a 5ft bull shark ate it for breakfast!! I was awesome, we had Sandi on board fishing with us and it was time for her to cool off and get in the water when that shark explodeded on the trout! She never made it in the water after that! Chad thought he could fight that shark on a 2500 and 16lb flour...the fight didnt last long. 150 yard dash and SNAP!!! 

I caught a 2.5ft black tip and a 15-18lb sting ray. 

14hrs is a loooong day for me! I feel a little crispy! 

Chris, another great tourny!! Can't wait till next year, I think I'm gonna take the midnight shift and let Chad fish during the hot sunny part!!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Airborne (6/29/2009)*We caught a45lb king on thursday prefishing, I guess we used up all of our luck on that day.We did have a34-36 lb AJ that we probally should have weighed. We had agreat time, thanks to the budlight guys and all the anglers fishing the tournament. Congrats to all the winners.


I hear ya.. We caught a 38 on Friday and couldnt catch anything over 32 on Sat at the same spot! Did catch 4 30s though! Figured there would be a 40 somewhere in the 30s but there wasnt or he didnt bite!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to Byrd Dog. Great fish! HUGE THANKS to my partner Chad Kaunitz that fished with me. It was his first time tournament fishing. I used up all of that beginners luck. Hope I didn't shake any of your fillings loose Chad. He was AWESOME. Great work on the gaff and was a tremendous help all day. We had a bit of a ride as Scott said but we went right to that fish. The first bait in the water was the one he hit before I could even scoop the second one out of the livewell. We had it bagged by 8am. We hunted a bigger one fora while before we focused on the mystery weight fish. We got that fish around 4:30 and headed to the scales. Needless to say we were ecstatic with the end result. My stepdaughter won the Hargreaves Rodeo King MackerelOpen Divisionthe week before and then we took 2nd and the mystery weight this weekend. WOW!!! What a great couple of weekends!!!!


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Travis maybe you can trade that piece of shit you won for a new prop on your boat. At least you won something though, thats more than I can say!


----------



## Razorback (Nov 6, 2007)

I just want to congratulate Brad Saures and my little brother Chad Kaunitz Team "TIDE IN KNOTS" for their 2nd Place and mystery weight fish this past weekend. Brad way to make that boat work, they like to be rode hard and put up wet. Good job guys. Marc


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (6/29/2009)*Travis maybe you can trade that piece of shit you won for a new prop on your boat. At least you won something though, thats more than I can say!


Rryan, That's not very nice!


----------

